# certification



## dgarri (Aug 21, 2010)

When I become certified in Florida can I work in Kentucky with my certification?  Or do I have to get certified there? I am getting ready to take my 4 month prep course in Florida to take my CPC exam and am currently working in a Cardiologist office there but we are thinking about moving to Kentucky in a couple years is why I ask.


----------



## cordelia (Aug 21, 2010)

It is a national certification, so you will not need to sit for it again if you move to Kentucky.


----------



## dgarri (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks so much - I thought so but just wanted to be sure.


----------

